# Guitar Hero USB MIDI adaptor



## JC74 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

I've just picked up a second hand DSP1124P and am now ordering the cables so I can do a sweep with REW and set the filters etc.

I was about to order a USB/MIDI cable then remembered my son had been sent one by the folks who make the Guitar Hero game (something to do with the drum kit??) It has one MIDI plug which I assume is for 'sending' only... do you think this will be suitable?


Thanks
J


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

If it's a standard USB to midi cable, then it will be fine.

Indeed, REW only sends midi info to the 1124. It does not receive any information back from the 1124, so a send only cable should be file.

Even if it didn't work, you can just enter the REW recommended filters by hand. I can enter filters before you could get your cable hooked up.. 

brucek


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I'd say give it a try, worst it can do is not work. It isn't like it'll damage anything even if it is trying to receive same as the other end.

If it doesn't and you don't want to do it by hand, USB-MIDI adapters are pretty cheap. $40 or so should get you a simple MIDI interface for your computer.


----------



## JC74 (Sep 20, 2008)

I will give it a try as soon as my other cables and connectors arrive.

I've got to admit I was a bit intimidated by the unit when I powered it up :yikes: but have now read the manual and a few posts on here and it doesn't seem quite so complicated.


Thanks for the replies :T


----------



## JC74 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quick update!

The GH MIDI cable worked a treat :T
A quick REW sweep recommended 3 filters which where painlessly uploaded to the BFD :bigsmile:

Only problem I have is that the 'line in' on my laptop sound-card has bloody terrible response :thumbsdown: so I'm on the lookout for a quality external sound-card before I get too serious.


Thanks
J


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

JC74 said:


> Only problem I have is that the 'line in' on my laptop sound-card has bloody terrible response :thumbsdown: so I'm on the lookout for a quality external sound-card before I get too serious.


Can you post a plot of the soundcard cal? Most built-in soundcards have OK response, if there is something very poor in the response it may be a setup problem somewhere that could be fixed without getting a new card.


----------



## JC74 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi John, thanks for the reply.

I have hooked it all up again tonight but failed to get the same response from the card! :dunno:

I've attached my sound card cal plot which also has the result (in purple) of a 10hz-20khz sweep through the loop-back (Let me know if I you need the graph formatted differently)

Not too sure what was wrong before but actually it doesn't look to bad does it??


Thanks
J


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I've attached my sound card cal plot which also has the result (in purple) of a 10hz-20khz sweep through the loop-back (Let me know if I you need the graph formatted differently)


The purple line should be a perfectly flat line (it is a cable), but isn't as a result of having the meter calibration file loaded when you took the measurement of the loopback cable. That's why the plot is an inverse of the meter cal file. To measure a loopback cable, clear the meter cal file first.



> Not too sure what was wrong before but actually it doesn't look to bad does it??


It's fine. The telltale to reveal that it's fine is to get a flat response when you measure the loopback cable. If the response is flat, then the soundcard calibration file is doing its job and offseting any response anomalies in the response of the soundcard.

brucek


----------



## JC74 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mmmm, I cleared the meter cal file and did another sweep of the loop back cable but it gave me the same result...?

I don't think I will get time to look at this tonight as the wife wants to watch a film!
I'm working at home tomorrow so will take some time to have a fiddle :T


Thanks
J


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You need to untick the "C-weighted SPL meter" box on the mic/meter settings so REW stops applying inverse C weighting.


----------



## JC74 (Sep 20, 2008)

DOH!

I had wrongly assumed that clearing the cal file was enough to remove the meter settings :coocoo:
The purple line is now ruler flat :T


Thanks again for the help folks!


----------

